# Microsoft Store not working anymore



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, I've been running Windows 10 for a couple of months without any real problems. I've downloaded a couple of free games from the Microsoft store. I recently ran a registry clean up program that deleted a number of empty files, folders and registry keys. Since then my two games have disappeared and when I select Store from the dialogue box I get a brief screen flash then nothing else happens. I've found the store using my browser (Chrome) and tried to download the games again using the 'get game' button but nothing happens. I have cleared the store cache but this doesn't help.

I've not got any antivirus running except Defender. Tried a restore to a couple of days ago but it failed! Have checked region, date and time, all correct.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

A registry cleaner can cause a lot of issues as you have discovered and usually they do not need to be run

On the restore - what was the error message?

do you have older restore points , you could try ?


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

etaf said:


> A registry cleaner can cause a lot of issues as you have discovered and usually they do not need to be run
> 
> On the restore - what was the error message?
> 
> do you have older restore points , you could try ?


*
Hi thanks for getting back to me so quickly.*

*I tried a couple of recent restore points and after it all finished it said it had failed and no files were amended suggesting a possible anti virus causing the problem. I don't seem to have any more restore points*

*Harry*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I recently ran a registry clean up program that deleted a number of empty files, folders and registry keys.


Using registry/file "cleaner/booster/tuneup/speedup" type apps is a good way to wreck the Windows operating system and certain programs.

A reinstall and fresh start may be your only option.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

flavallee said:


> Using registry/file "cleaner/booster/tuneup/speedup" type apps is a good way to wreck the Windows operating system and certain programs.
> 
> A reinstall and fresh start may be your only option.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks,

Having upgraded to Windows 10 how do I do a reinstall as I've not got any discs!?

Harry


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Assuming it's a factory-brand one and not a custom/home-made one, what's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your computer?

What Windows version and bit version did it originally come with?

What country do you live in?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Frank,

It's a MESH computer about 5 years old and it came with Windows 7 Home Premiun 64 bit. I live in the UK

Harry


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

MESH Customer Care

It appears their computers are custom-built.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

captharry said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> It's a MESH computer about 5 years old and it came with Windows 7 Home Premiun 64 bit. I live in the UK
> 
> Harry


As I recall they have a range of basic models and you can specify disc drives, additional memory etc?

Harry


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to butt in to an ongoing thread but I have had this problem in both Win 8,1 and Win 10 (in fact I posted my solution elsewhere oon this forum yesterday). To solve my problem I converted my account back to a loxal account, rebooted and converted my new local account back to a Microsoft account. Hey presto! all back to normal again. I.m no expert so no guarantees but could be worth a try? I suspect the Microsoft account gets corrupted in some way and the procedure outlined rebuilds it. (and the reboot may not even be necessary)


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

SuperBobby said:


> Sorry to butt in to an ongoing thread but I have had this problem in both Win 8,1 and Win 10 (in fact I posted my solution elsewhere oon this forum yesterday). To solve my problem I converted my account back to a loxal account, rebooted and converted my new local account back to a Microsoft account. Hey presto! all back to normal again. I.m no expert so no guarantees but could be worth a try? I suspect the Microsoft account gets corrupted in some way and the procedure outlined rebuilds it. (and the reboot may not even be necessary)


Thanks for the suggestion. I have no idea how to convert my account to a local account. Advice gratefully received!


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

captharry said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have no idea how to convert my account to a local account. Advice gratefully received!


Fastest way I've found is to click Notification area (speech bubble, bottom right next to date/time. Then click_ 'All Settings' _, click _'Accounts'_ in displayed results, click '_Your account_' , if not already selected, there you will see '_Sign on with a local account instead_' - click that and follow instructions. To avoid disaster I stick to the same password throughout (and if you've set it to sign on with a pin that doesn't change anyway). Good luck.


----------



## Angsth (Nov 2, 2015)

If you have downloaded Windows 10 when it was released, you can reset/refresh from the image. Press the Windows button (in the lower left), go to "settings" -> Reset. Then you should be able to choose if you want to keep your files/apps/settings or if you want to do a full reset.

That is, if nothing else works


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

Angsth said:


> If you have downloaded Windows 10 when it was released, you can reset/refresh from the image. Press the Windows button (in the lower left), go to "settings" -> Reset. Then you should be able to choose if you want to keep your files/apps/settings or if you want to do a full reset.
> 
> That is, if nothing else works


Thank you everyone who has responded. I've tried switching my account to a local account and back but it didn't fix it. Everything else on computer works fine except my access to the Microsoft Store so I'm going to have to decided whether to reset my Windows files just to get the store back. I'm a bit reluctant to do this as I don't want to lose other stuff when I reset. Is it like a 'repair' or more like a reinstall?


----------



## SuperBobby (Jan 10, 2011)

captharry said:


> Thank you everyone who has responded. I've tried switching my account to a local account and back but it didn't fix it. Everything else on computer works fine except my access to the Microsoft Store so I'm going to have to decided whether to reset my Windows files just to get the store back. I'm a bit reluctant to do this as I don't want to lose other stuff when I reset. Is it like a 'repair' or more like a reinstall?


I've never done a reset personally so can't help you wiyh that one. I'm a bit surprised that nobody else has stepped in to advise you - responses are usually lightning fast on this forum! My only advice would be to back up all your data (obviously!) - Onedrive should be fine for that although a local backup would be nice insurance. If you can afford to wait a bit I'd hang back to see if one of the technical gurus on this site can help. Sorry I can't help more.


----------

